# Air suspension compresser



## aldra

The compresser on the air suspension has ceased to work

Was fine yesterday today nothing

It's new so will be going back to the fitter

But is there a simple solution from you guys

Could it be a fuse? And if so where will it be

Is very useful for levelling ,but more important we want to fill the van with wine and I'm afraid the 3850kls won't be valid

So you see it's an urgent problem :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## bigcats30

You might want to post this in the relevant section as its in solar panels!!


----------



## Sprinta

bigcats30 said:


> You might want to post this in the relevant section as its in solar panels!!


ah, but alphabetically it's close to so-low suspension :wink:

why bother with a compressor when a brief couple of pumps with an ordinary pump will suffice?


----------



## aldra

Oops 

I don't know how to change it

Bring back the moderators 

Looks like we will have to sneak back under the cover of darkness

Or do without the wine

Aldra 


site admin note - moved to suspension / chassis


----------



## bigcats30

I reckon Sprinta has the right idea......simpler = less to go wrong (and keeps you a little fitter)


----------



## aldra

We don't have a place to pump it so that's nt helpful 

So given the circumstances we find our selfs in

Is there a short term solution?

Thanks admin for moving it

When it works a compressed is so delightful , one button and you are level or can absorb the bounce 

Never considered the merits off keep fit

We use cycling,walking, swimming and arguing for aerobic stimulus 

But pumps opens up a whole new area of experience :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Trace the wiring, there will probably be a spade fuse in line somewhere.. Is the compressor under a seat and have you accidentally stood on a wire pulling a connection apart, try pushing any connection together as well to see if any have come apart.

It can't be much if it was working OK then just stopped.

Good luck with your quest :wink: .

ray.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Is yours anything like ours?
If so, the valve as indicated (the left one I have taken off the cap) are for you to use an external compressor at your local filling station!


----------



## veevee

aldra said:


> We don't have a place to pump it so that's nt helpful
> 
> So given the circumstances we find our selfs in
> 
> Is there a short term solution?
> 
> Thanks admin for moving it
> 
> When it works a compressed is so delightful , one button and you are level or can absorb the bounce
> 
> Never considered the merits off keep fit
> 
> We use cycling,walking, swimming and arguing for aerobic stimulus
> 
> But pumps opens up a whole new area of experience :lol:
> Aldra


Where are you Aldra?


----------



## aldra

We are in Luxeuil les Baines on route home

Albert has fiddled around and it has started a bit but sounds bad and then cut out again

We don't want it fixed as its new and will go back to the fitter when we get back it's 
VB compresser and there is nothing on the gauge to allow external access

I think we may have a faulty compressor as Albert says it has never gone above 31/2

And we were already going to go back to have it sorted when we return
Thanks for the time and advise
At £800 fitted it should be faultless

Aldra


----------



## veevee

If the air bags are an integral part of the suspension now you don't want to allow the pressure to go too low.
It wouldn't take a local garage very long to diagnose the problem for you and to ensure there is at least minimum pressure. 

You are in a not too touristy area and many small town garages will have the time and ability to take a look, especially slightly to the west and north of where you are.


----------

